# The Submerged Huge Buhen Ruins



## JWW427 (Oct 4, 2020)

This video shows what the Egyptian people and the world lost when governments decide to build dams and reservoirs.
Though water is needed, a dam can also hide many "uncomfortable" and inconvenient archeological sites that the PTB would like hidden for good.
This has been done to may advanced ruins in Turkey as well.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qku55BujHWA_


----------

